# IE: Bildgrösse in Prozent



## ZorroZ (12. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,
ich beschäftige mich in der letzten Zeit mit dem Coden einer Fotogallery. Dies geschieht vorallem über PHP. Die Seite ist folgendermassen aufgebaut:

Die Variabeln $id und $gallery werden mittels GET übergeben. Diese werden in PHP in einen Link ingegriert. Das sieht etwa so aus:


```
<?php
$file = "bilder/$gallery/$id.jpg";
// Bei den Variabeln $id = 2 und $gallery = skilager entsteht beispielsweise
// folgende Adresse: bilder/skilager/2.jpg
```

Später dann lasse ich diese Bild anzeigen. Dort benutzer ich folgenden Code:

```
<img name="" src="<?php echo $file_now ?>" width="60%" height="60%" alt="">
```

In Firefox wird das Bild problemlos angezeigt. Im Internet Explorer (wo denn sonst!?) wird das Bild jedoch nicht dargestellt. Ich änderte den Code einmal so ab, dass ich keine Grössenangaben (in Prozent) hatte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt funktionierte der ganze Ablauf dann auch im IE. Doch wie kann ich die Bildgrösse in Prozent angeben, so dass sie auch der IE anzeigt?


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juni 2005)

Möglicherweise funktioniert es mit CSS: width:60%; height:60%;.


----------



## ZorroZ (12. Juni 2005)

Sorry, was CSS angeht bin ich ein richtiger Anfänger. Könntest du mir sagen wie ich die Bildgrösse mittels CSS definieren kann?


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juni 2005)

Ich hab es doch schon erwähnt: width:60%; height:60%;. Falls du nun wissen möchtest, wie diese Eigenschaften auf ein Element anzuwenden sind, solltest du dich darüber informieren, wie CSS in Dokumente eingebunden werden.


----------

